# Questions about a kubota b7200



## Chapstick (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello. I currently have a Deere 425 with a 60” deck and model 40 loader. It’s awesome. Well a kid I work with has a mint b7200 4x4 with the hydro trans. He wants to sell it and it’s a good price. It has no loader but it has a 60” deck and it also has a 3 point hitch and rear PTO which my Deere doesn’t have. It’s also way stronger and heavier. I guess my main question is about the steering. My first tractor was a craftsman gt with manual steering and since I’ve upgraded To power steering I cringe at the thought of going back to The craftsman. Is the steering as bad as the craftsman was ? The wife needs to operate it too.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd try it out, if you follow up with the kid on a possible purchase. I wouldn't buy it sight unseen.


----------

